# Follow Up Story About Snowball, The Dancing Cockatoo



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giW1EIbtw8A

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That's a wonderful update, Terry. Maybe that would be a good place for another Cockatoo we both know about.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Charis said:


> That's a wonderful update, Terry. Maybe that would be a good place for another Cockatoo we both know about.


Heh, heh, heh .. you might be right ..  

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Such a beautiful bird - cockatoos are such vibrant personalities! Terry, has Lucas seen the video?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> Such a beautiful bird - cockatoos are such vibrant personalities! Terry, has Lucas seen the video?


No he hasn't .. I should let him see it! I'm sure his reaction would be nothing short of amazing. My little Zoey, though, would go nuts. Zoey is such a happy little being and just bounces, whistles, and dances his little heart out .. music or no music .. doesn't matter to Zoey  

Edit: Zoey is a cockatiel ..

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

That wonderful little Snowball. I just sent his first video out to a friend of mine this week. Now I have an update to send.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Lord knows I am addicted to this little bundle of feathers and charm - so many thanks for an update.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Here is another video from Snowballs owner.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDZN-Wn2DL4&NR=1


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

He is so cute. I'm glad Animal Planet picked up his story.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Feather said:


> Here is another video from Snowballs owner.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDZN-Wn2DL4&NR=1


WHat a moving piece - thanks for sharing!! I try and let people know that there are all kinds of birds - large and small - available for adoption. Sure wish I didn't have asthma so I could have house birds!


----------

